# Hegner vs Excalibur



## DUNK_WALES (5 Oct 2013)

Hi all I'm looking at upgrading my saw and I'm looking for some UNBIASED opinions from people who have experienced Hegner and Excalibur saws. Axminster currently have the Excalibur EX-30 on offer at £539 and they will throw in the foot switch. From what I can see the equivalent Hegner is a good couple of hundred quid more. I have read some bad reviews about some of the parts being flimsy but the Excalibur is a lot quieter and I like the way the tip cuts rather than the whole arm.

I don't mind spending the money on the right saw if its worth the extra but the Excalibur does seem like the better buy any opinions would be gratefully received.

Cheers Lee


----------



## Bryan Bennett (5 Oct 2013)

Hi Lee I have had the pleasure of owning a Hegner Multicut ! single speed,the only part that I have had to replace is the concertina spring ( which puts tension on the blade ) at the cost of less than ten pounds.I must have bought the machine about twenty years ago,I must admit that it has been used more in the last ten years than the first ten years.In posts on here I am sure that the Excalibur has had some not so good reports.The free foot switch personally I would not need ( the one that I bought when I bought the Hegner is now surplus to requirements.I sit at the machine and my feet are well away from the floor.I have not had the pleasure of owning a Excalibur,but with what I have read on here I am sure that the Hegner must be in with a chance.I hope that you choose the right one.

Bryan


----------



## finneyb (5 Oct 2013)

Lee,

Allegedly the Axminster AWFS18 is a Hegner clone .
Sorry to confuse the issue.

Brian


----------



## stevebuk (5 Oct 2013)

Thats a totally different saw Brian to the two mentioned, i used a hegner some time ago and didn't like the smallness of it, although i could have used it if push came to shove, i really would like the Excalibur to try, i know Geoff had issues with his but there must be some good ones out there..


----------



## Chippygeoff (6 Oct 2013)

I would not get an excalibur. Save a bit more and go for the Hegner, the best saw available in the UK. I had an excalibur and it was thw worst saw I ever had and I was not alone, many were returned to Axy and when repaired they were flogged off on e-bay. The quality of materials used are very poor, especially the wiring. The clamps are the most awful things on this earth. I think when I returned mine it had in the region of 10 faults with it. The ones available in the states are made differently to the ones we get here and there are few complaints.


----------



## stevebuk (6 Oct 2013)

Chippygeoff":1mrlhq9k said:


> I would not get an excalibur. Save a bit more and go for the Hegner, the best saw available in the UK. The ones available in the states are made differently to the ones we get here and there are few complaints.



I posed this question on Sheila landry's FB page and was told by a chap in the UK that even the american ones are made in the far east now and he was entirely happy with his after 2 years.


----------



## boysie39 (7 Oct 2013)

I sometimes wonder that when comparisons are being made about saws if the volume of work each user carries out is taken into consideration , some may be working a couple of hours a week others everyday for 6/7 hours .

I would use ChippyGeoff as my benchmark regarding the Excal. v Hegner . He has had both and is committed to the Hagnar. It seems to me from the members on here that Hegner would be the preferred choice but for the price .

I wonder if both the saws were exact in price and the standard of manufacture of both was the same and the design was as it is now (the workings of the machine ) which would be the choice .

If this looks confusing to you don't worry ,I'm having problems myself. :roll: :? :?


----------



## ChrisR (7 Oct 2013)

Lee.

I have had my Hegner, for approx ten years before that it was a hand held fret saw, which I still have and that is now approx sixty three or four years old, it was part of a birthday present when I was six or seven years old, from my now late uncle who was a cabinet maker by trade.

Back to the Hegner, from the date of purchase it has been in daily use, and since my retirement over five years ago it has been used on average, at least three hours a day, seven days a week. I have not replaced one component in that time, (excluding blades).

A friend of my brother-in law came and had a few goes on my Hegner, just to see if scroll/fret sawing was for him, he then went and purchased an Excalibur, first time using the threads stripped on the blade clamps, not very good for a piece of equipment costing over five hundred pounds, and I know he is not heavy handed, by profession he is a GP.

Which ever saw you purchase, I hope you will have as many hours of scroll/fret sawing as I have. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## DUNK_WALES (7 Oct 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys I forgot to mention I have owned a single speed hegner multicut for 10 years so I have done a lot with a Hegner jut thought it was time to upgrade to variable speed. The Hegner I was looking at was nearly a grand and I just happened to come across someone giving a demo in an Axminster store with the Excalibur and it seemed so quiet compared to mine saying that mine is over 10 yrs old I'm sure they must have come on a bit. 

Changing the brand has anybody heard any good or bad things about the Axminster Hegner clone that quite a few people have mentioned on the forum. I own a few trade rated Axminster products and find them excellent quality and often higher specs than more expensive rivals?

Thanks again for all the comments


----------



## Samfire (16 Oct 2013)

I do not have any experience of hegners, but the Excalibur I purchased earlier this year is working well for me. I have no complaints at all.
George


----------

